# What's the right age for a longer walk?



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi guys
Just wondering when we could safely walk Poppy for an hour or so........is there an age she's classed as non-puppy for the 5 min rule? She's got boundless energy and I'd like to do 45 mins across flat fields to the next village with a 3-4hr break (at the pub - for puppy socialisation purposes only) and then 45mins back home again. What do you think? She's 5 months now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm no expert but with Molly I would give her two 30 minute walks (1 in the am and 1 in the afternoon) then in the evening a 15 minute walk. I know when they are young it's not good to overdo it. I'm sure someone will have more information about this!

Check out this article http://animal.discovery.com/pets/how-much-exercise-does-a-puppy-need.htm


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Must admit although I did roughly stick to the rules I did do the occasional longer walk, Dudley was just over 5 months on our hols last year and we definitely had a couple of days when he would have walked for 2 x 45 mins at least.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you can always carry her part of the way as well.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you for your help everyone, so at what age can she be treated as an adult and walk for miles  is it around 9 months when her coat comes in?


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been naughty and done some longer walks with Sid (he's 4 mths) never longer than an hour. And I make sure I don't take him out twice on those days. He tells me if he wants a carry by jumping up at my legs a couple of times as we're walking. Then sometimes gets carried for 5 mins and wants to get down again and play! I asked my MIL as she's also our vet, and she said its more in the larger breeds that you need to worry about damaging their joints/legs etc... So as Sid is a toy, I figure he's okay. I reckon Poppy would tell you if she was worn out and needed to do less. x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I took Tilly to poo in the peaks when she was 5.5 months old and she did 6miles! It was a one off, but a couple of 30-40 minutes a day should be fine for a bouncy 5 month old  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent, you're all talking my language


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph is 10 months - so by rule of thumb, we should only do 50 mins, well he has done more on many occasions - with boundless energy - he climbed a "mountain" in Wales last week, gone for 2 hours (ruby stayed with me) he did it no problem and seemed to thoroughly enjoy it too x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When I first took them for a walk around 13 weeks, it took them almost 20 minutes to walk around the block. They really don't like going longer for walks than 20-30 minutes. But now we make it past the block. But they can play at the park for a couple of hours where they run in spurts and then rest in between.


----------

